# Hydrolysis of overbased calcium sulfonates



## chad_muska7

porfavor espero que me ayuden es urgente gracias



Hydrolysis of overbased calcium sulfonates and zinc dithiophosphates will lead to inorganic salts that


----------



## aurilla

"hidrólisis de sulfonatos de calcio con exceso de base"

"ditiofosfatos de zinc"


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

exceso de base en sulfatos de calcio


----------



## aurilla

kashiwazakinenji said:


> exceso de base en sulfatos de calcio


 
No puede ser "hidrólisis de exceso de base en sulfonatos de calcio".


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

hidrolisis va implicito en el sulfato, no puede ser sulfato si no ha sido hidrolizado


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

por eso cuando se te riega algo liquido en un aparato electrico se dice que se "sulfata"


----------



## aurilla

Bueno, si pones exceso de base primera, el hidrólisis es de la base y no el sulfonato. 
La oración en inglés habla de un un sulfonato con exceso de base = overbased.


----------



## aurilla

kashiwazakinenji said:


> por eso cuando se te riega algo liquido en un aparato electrico se dice que se "sulfata"


 
¿No hay diferencia entre "sulfato" y "sulfonato"?


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

si, pero en este caso sulfonato no es coherente con el resto de la oracion...
Los sulfatos son las sales o los ésteres del ácido sulfúrico. Contienen como unidad común un átomo de azufre en el centro de un tetraedro formado por cuatro átomos de oxígeno. En química orgánica, un sulfonato es un ion que contiene el grupo funcional -SO3


----------



## chad_muska7

muchas gracias ya le di el sentido a la oracion ... cualquier otra duda cuento con ustedes


----------



## aurilla

I'm too rusty in my chemistry to provide any more help. I suggest you transfer your question to the specialized language forum.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

i agree with aurilla, next time be sure to post in the specialized language forum... good luck!


----------

